# White stripe creating doubt! Pic inside!



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey everyone .... Just got her 2 days ago and for the life of me I can't seem to find a picture anywhere with another gsd pup with similar markings .... Web searches say not to be concerned and I'm also wondering if anyone has a any photos of their pup with similar white spots and how they ended up looking as the dog matured. I bought this pup from a pet store who sold it to me as a pure bred gsd... They provided the breeder info but until I speak with them I'm feeling doubtful after extensive online searching... Thanks for the input it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

*More pics*

What do you think?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you shouldn't buy dogs from pet stores or byb's.
maybe your pup is pure bred but not well bred. nice
looking pup.



Brady1110 said:


> What do you think?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

She doesnt look pb to me

Please dont buy from pet stores :-(


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd vote no on PB and reiterate the suggestion to avoid pet stores in future.


----------



## pmlacey (Mar 21, 2012)

Probably not a purebred, but an adorable pup none the less. I'm sure that's not what you wanted to hear, but the good new is that you'll still
have years of loyal companionship regardless of whether or not it's pure bred or not. Congratulations on your cute pup!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Brady1110 said:


> for the life of me I can't seem to find a picture anywhere with another gsd pup with similar markings ....


Then you have a unique dog....enjoy the heck outta her.


SuperG


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I think she looks very collie-ish to me. Not a PB GSD.


----------



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Just found this pic. Think she can be pb?*

Just found this pic online... Think she still could be pb?


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Great looking pup! Too cute. If you find that the pup is not a pure bred, don't be discouraged. Concern yourself with health and training.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Brady1110 said:


> Just found this pic online... Think she still could be pb?


Looks like a large boned or old world Shepherd.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I actually would have guessed some sort of Nordic (husky or malamute) cross. That white star, light eyebrows, and white muzzle really remind me of the teddy bear mask in huskies. Either way, super cute. Hope you two have some great adventures together!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

It's so hard to tell (though I agree with the collieish look) look up panda marked German shepherd they have white markings. Also, see if you can get here pedigree? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I am not going to beat you up about buying from a pet store, I think you have learned your lesson?

What I would suggest is either returning the puppy for a refund ( have no idea if they do this or not) or refund of a portion of the purchase price since what they sold you isn't a pb GSD.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That could be a dog with the Panda genetics (which I gave information links to in your thread in Pictures,Pictures,Pictures) or a mix breed. 

If you don't have registration papers you have a mix breed, plain and simple. 

I hope you can enjoy her as she is. Best of luck.

(btw this probably is the best place for this thread, you don't need to open multiple threads. Just fyi)



Brady1110 said:


> Just found this pic online... Think she still could be pb?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, collie or when I looked at the pic the first time it reminded me of the white facial markings of our Aussie....



Liz&Anna said:


> It's so hard to tell (though I agree with the collieish look) look up panda marked German shepherd they have white markings. Also, see if you can get here pedigree?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely not PB, but very unique. I think she might end up being the best dog you might ever have. She is a cutie. Like everyone said though; stay far away from pet stores to buy pets. Have fun with her and learn for the future purchase for your next dog; hopefully a long, long time from now. I would like to see her as she grows older. I bet she is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Twyla said:


> I am not going to beat you up about buying from a pet store, I think you have learned your lesson?
> 
> What I would suggest is either returning the puppy for a refund ( have no idea if they do this or not) or refund of a portion of the purchase price since what they sold you isn't a pb GSD.


Yes, if they sold her to you as a purebred (and if that is I portent to you) I would go back and tell them you want a refund. If its not important to you- she is still very beautiful and still needs a home. I just hope you didn't pay allot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Donovan514 said:


> Looks like a large boned or old world Shepherd.


"Old World Shepherd">>>There is no such thing, this is a marketing ploy... like "labradoodle, puggle, yorkiennie" etc...


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> "Old World Shepherd">>>There is no such thing, this is a marketing ploy... like "labradoodle, puggle, yorkiennie" etc...


I'm aware. Thanks.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I also though of an Australian Shepherd when I saw the photos. 
Of course there is a chance that she is a purebred. It's impossible to tell, unless you have information about the parents. 
Very pretty pup though!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Photos below are of Harry at about 9 weeks and 2 1/2 years old. 

As a puppy he had quite a bit of white on his chest and his rear toes, as you can see by the photo of him now, the white is still there a little bit but has blended in. 

Your pups colour will change also.


----------



## Brady1110 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Talked to breeder.. Great news!*

We just got off the phone with the breeder and she is pure bred .. The mom doesn't have the extensive background but the dad has a lengthy pedigree..

R-Augustus Gieske <----grandfather..photo of him below

The mother is black and silver and the grandfather even has some silver on the rear.. Neat stuff I really appreciate everyone's input...I guess the white on the face is just a unique marking.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Mom doesn't have an extensive background? That means not necessarily PB. And shame on whatever breeder sold her pups to a pet store. Cross them off your list for good.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Also, the alternate registries that a lot of pet stores use will register anything, not requiring that it be proven to be purebreed. Continental Kennel Club, APRI, etc. are not reputable registries.


----------



## GSDheaven (Sep 23, 2018)

I have seen this multiple times. White is a masking gene. How ever if there is white anywhere in the family, you have a chance of white any where masking the pups try color. It doesn't make the puppy any less of a dog, or a pure bred German Shepherd. I have seen them loss the stripe. I have seen them keep them. 
Someone folks have always been under the false information that white shepherds weaken the breed. They say that while 25% of their German Shepherds DNA is white. It honestly makes no sense. Hitler said cull the white shepherds because he didn't like them. And well it stuck and it is a shame. Remember folks a white German Shepherd is the father of the breed. Max von Stephanitz, the founder of this breed, once said, “No good dog can be a bad color.”


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Psst, GSDHeaven, just wanted to point out this thread is FOUR years old!

And I STILL don't think that pup was purebred...


----------



## Trish Spencer (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a 13 week old puppy born with white stripe and although it’s starting to fade quickly I have never saw before nor has the breeder. Generations back and no white. So does anyone have any before and after photos of this


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

What a nice !poking pup!


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

Interesting that the OP came here to ask a question, found a probably wrong answer from the breeder, and then never returned to a GSD site after thinking she had a GSD. I know that is common, it would be nice to get a 4 year old updated picture to see how the mixed breed ended up looking.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

I love the look of her. Just gorgeous.


----------

